# Poland Ekstraklasa 06-08 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 3, 2009)

06 Nov 16:45 Odra Wodzislaw v Zaglebie Lubin  3.00 3.10 2.30 +10  
06 Nov 19:00 Lechia Gdansk v Korona Kielce  2.10 3.25 3.25 +10  
06 Nov 19:00 Wisla Krakow v Legia Warsaw  1.90 3.25 3.75 +10  
07 Nov 13:45 Slask Wroclaw v Piast Gliwice  1.60 3.60 5.00 +10  
07 Nov 16:00 GKS Belchatow v Arka Gdynia  1.53 3.60 6.00 +10  
07 Nov 17:15 Polonia Bytom v Lech Poznan  2.75 3.25 2.37 +10  
07 Nov 18:15 Polonia Warsaw v Cracovia Krakow  1.80 3.25 4.33 +10  
08 Nov 13:45 Ruch Chorzow v Jagiellonia Bialystok  1.72 3.40 4.50


----------



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Preview: Re: 06.10.-08.10.
Polish 1st league 2009/2010
08.11.2009 - 14:45
Ruch - Jagiellonia # 1.61 # 3.44 # 5.32


Ruch home record 5W 0D 0L. Today just one player doubtful Arthur Sobiec. Away team is very solid team, but today they have huge problems with squad. They are without Tomasz Frankowski, Kamil Grosicki, Bruno, Dariusz Jarecki, Alexis Norambuena, Remigiusz Jezierski, Rafa? Gikiewicz, Grzegorz Sandomierski and Thiago Rangel Cionek.

Tip:Home Win
Stake: 7/10


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that info and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you,

My english isnt so good so it is poor preview...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

Your english is good, where are you from ?


----------



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Bosnia and Herzegovina, so I have good information from East Europe, particularly from Balkans...


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

Great


----------



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Donati said:
			
		

> Preview: Re: 06.10.-08.10.
> Polish 1st league 2009/2010
> 08.11.2009 - 14:45
> Ruch - Jagiellonia # 1.61 # 3.44 # 5.32
> ...



*FT  5:2*


----------

